
Nvidia Starts Publishing GPU Hardware Documentation to Help Open-Source Drivers - MegaDeKay
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=NVIDIA-Open-GPU-Docs
======
MegaDeKay
NVIDIA has released some MIT licensed documentation of their hardware
interfaces, and it sounds like there is more on the way. This could be a big
help to the open source Nouveau driver, although information on re-clocking
some of the newer cards to get the most performance out of them is not (yet)
available. AMD has long been doing this with their cards, though their
releases have been both more complete and more timely. Time will tell if
NVIDIA gets to parity with them or not. It is AMD's support of open source
that have made me a customer.

------
rkagerer
I remember when you bought a fridge and it came with a schematic.

~~~
mariuolo
TV sets, videorecorders, even early 80s computers.

